# Not sure if this is really a hemiarthroplasty.



## skorkfranks (Nov 16, 2010)

Good afternoon,

Looking at an OP note where diagnoses are septic shoulder, osteomyelitis, and arm abscess.

OP note states that subscapularis was taken down, externally rotated the should and released the portion anteriorly and inferior capsule of the humeral neck. Shoulder was easily dislocated. Coracohumeral ligament was released and dissected in subscapularis fossa along the chest wall. The humeral head was resected and an antibiotic cement spacer was placed.

Doctor wants to use CPT code 23470, however after reading the OP note, I thought 23195 "Resection, humeral head" and 11981 "Insertion, non-biodegradable drug delivery implant" would be more appropriate. Am I way off base with this? 

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 16, 2010)

skorkfranks said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Looking at an OP note where diagnoses are septic shoulder, osteomyelitis, and arm abscess.
> 
> ...



i don't see a prosthesis to warrant 23470...


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree ........and is he eventually going to take the pt back to put an implant in- then what is he going to code????


----------



## skorkfranks (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------

